# GL Pease



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I just thought it would be neat to have a GL Pease thread. I really don't see a whole lot of talk about GL Pease and one collective thread about the brand could be helpful to those interested who actually use the search option or Google. Possibly list your favorite blends and/or a little something about them to help guide others who might be seeking info and/or input. :tu or if this is absolutely retarded just regard this as another one of Sarges Polish ideas.

Seems JKP is a popular choice. Outside of that I don't think I really ever see much talk or attention given to GL Pease. Maybe some mention of Triple Play lately but in general not much GL talk. I believe the only blend I've had was Stratford. It was a pleasant blend, light, but tasty. Not really my style or perhaps just to light for me but it was very good in it's own right. 

Lately I've been thinking about trying Maltese Falcon, Meridian, Odyssey and Union Square. I'm leaning heavily on a briar block so that gives me an excuse to toss a tin in my cart. :tu Falcon is probably atop my list but it seems like I normally reach for an English so I'm thinking something different would be nice since I am still relatively new and have limited choices. we will see how this plays out... 

Hopefully this was a good idea because I look forward to reading some input on the various GL Pease blends.


----------



## SmokinSpider (May 12, 2010)

Steven I think this is a grand idea, I am just about to take the plunge into the world of tins, and this thread would be a great help. 

Hopefully if this is successful maybe we could have a threads on other manufacturers.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

G.L. Pease tobacco is about 80% of my cellar. For my dollar, Fillmore is the best va/per on the market and one of the best blends around period. It's bold and full where the other va/pers go for mild. Every latakia blend of his I've had has been top flight. Westminster and Robusto are my favorites. Caravan has amazing oriental flavors. Key Largo is one of a kind. Odyssey and Abingdon are two of the greatest balkans you'll ever smoke. Straight VAs aren't even my thing, but Union Square is definitive and on par with any offering from SG or McClelland.

I know he has put out blends reminiscent of unavailable greats before, so if you're reading this, Greg - make a Stonehaven clone! I'd barely have a reason to buy anyone else's tobaccos if that happened. The demand/sales are certainly there.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm a *huge *GLP fan; my favorites include:
*Cairo*, Cumberland, *Embarcadero, Fillmore, Haddo's Delight, *
*JackKnife Plug*, Key Largo, Laurel Heights, Montgomery, 
*Stratford*, Telegraph Hill, *Triple Play* and *Union Square*. 
(top favorites in bold.)
I'm not currently smoking Latakia blends, but when I was, 
Abingdon, Maltese Falcon, Odyssey and Westminster were 
also favorites. The GLP section of my cellar weighs 63.5 pounds.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

Pease is a fan in book so a thread devoted to him sounds like a great idea.
I've been smoking his last three releases quite regulary lately and been enjoying them. A little note on JKP, it really mellows out with some age on it. I tried it when it was first released and didn't really care for it. Tried it again after sitting for 4 months and its really mellowed out and is more to my liking. I can only see it getting better.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I can't say GLP represents 80% of my cellar, but it's a big chunk. King of the heap for me is Union Square. I pretty much always have a tin open, but I've managed to shove thirty or so tins into the cabinet over the last year and a half. Others represented: Caravan, Laurel Heights, Maltese Falcon and Montgomery. Ashbury, Cairo and Jackknife Plug are on tap as tryout blends. I swear, the Fog City Collection was created with me in mind! I don't like them all, but I like a lot of them.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

I'm glad to see that Jack Knife Plug is listed as a favorite here since I just acquired some and I am looking forward to the knowledge that this thread may unfold. Thanks for all that has been given already as well. :smile:


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

I am GL Pease fanboy, he is just all about quality. Whethr it be Fillmore, Telegraph Hill, Triple play, jacknife Plug. Everything has been spectacular! Looking forward to checking out some others.


----------



## ChronoB (Nov 4, 2007)

What can you say about Greg Pease, other than the fact that he's created some of the best and most popular tobacco blends? Being a fan of english/balkan blends, he makes some of my favorities: Meridian, Odyssey, Westminster, and what I consider to be an ideal beginner tobacco - Piccadilly.

And while I haven't had the opportunity to try too many more of his blends, the ones I have tried I've really enjoyed: Haddo's Delight, Embaradero, etc.

The real shame is that his products are basically limited to North America. I'm not sure C&D could keep up production, but I know Pease's tobaccos would be a hit on the same shelves overseas that carry MacBaren, Gawith, etc.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

GLP is, IMHO, one of the standard setting brands in the pipe tobacco industry. Chelsea Morning, Embarcadero, Haddo's Delight, Abingdon, Piccadilly, JKP and even Westminster even though it's not a favorite GLP blend are some of the finest tobaccos I've had. I have several others in my cellar eagerly awaiting me to open them!

I have yet to try the new Triple Play. But it sounds like a straight tobacco lover's heaven.

And yeah, it doesn't hurt that Greg stops by occaisionally and says hello to us lowly consumers!

(ok when does my check get here Greg? LOL just kidding. I have no affiliation whatsoever with the GLPease company.)


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

In ten years or so, when I've whittled down some of my stock and have a few mason jars back in circulation, I need to try a GL Pease. (Maybe I need to pump up the action and start going through 20 bowls a day! :lol


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

I love nearly every GL Pease blend I've tried. I'll chime in with another bump for Union Square. It's one of my favorite VAs. And JKP is great too. (I can't wait to try the Triple Play!)


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

My first experience with Pease was JKP. What a wonderful blend that is. It also introduced me to Kentucky.

I have since had a few others that although they may not me up my alley, they are very good blends in their own right. Although the flavors may not agree with me, the tobacco is always of the highest quality and the blends are always done right.


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

I'll chime in and put in a good word for Haddo's Delight. Deep and intense flavors on this blend.


----------



## Nachman (Oct 16, 2010)

I have quite a bit of Pease tobacco and like most of his blends. I am going through one of my 8 oz tins of Chelsea Morning right now. Of his "time of day" blends Chelsea morning is my favorite followed by Quiet nights. I have smoked a lot of Westminster and have 2 lbs of it in my cellar. My favorite cigar leaf blend is Robusto and I second DQ in an endorsement of Piccadilly as a superb light English. I have some JKP and Key Largo gathering age but have not tried them yet. The only GLP blend I have tried that I did not like was Haddos Delight. Oh well, De gustibus.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

all gl pease tobacco is bad please stop buying it! Now Sutcliff that is the greatest!!!


(We keep telling the 10,000 lurkers here that it is so great they will buy it all up and we will never be able to get it again just like stonehaven. so zip it peeps!!!)


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

I've had three, and I REALLY like all of them. Westminster is probably my favorite, but ive been going to them all regularly since I ordered them. Quiet Nights reminds me of Penzance, and Union Square reminds me of Dunhill Flake (this is just my noob experience with them - much more experience smoking these blends side by side is needed!)

I've got a tin of JKP coming from a trade, but I'm glad this thread got started because I want to try some more of the GLP blends and this will give me a good list.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Firedawg said:


> all gl pease tobacco is bad please stop buying it! Now Sutcliff that is the greatest!!!


You've got it backwards. We're trying to sucker them all into the crappy Pease, Esoterica and junk like that so they don't find out about M79! That's what all the "SG available!!..." threads are for! (Sheesh. Some people just never get the word, ya know.)


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Please, for the love of God and baby Jesus, don't tell people to buy more M79! If you keep telling them to buy it, it will still be on the market! It's time that M79 gets put to rest permanently.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Natedogg said:


> Please, for the love of God and baby Jesus, don't tell people to buy more M79! If you keep telling them to buy it, it will still be on the market! It's time that M79 gets put to rest permanently.


Marscigars just got a small shipment of Mixture 79, I've already placed my order!

I smoked some Union Square and JKP earlier this week. They both ghosted my cobs believe it or not!!! I swear I wish I'd never received either in my newbie sampler, curse you FireDawg! Glad I didn't pay for a whole tin of either!!

(is that how we're supposed to do it?)


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Mmmmmmm Mixture 79 rocks!




Sorry greg!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I've never had a Pease blend. I've got a couple saved to my cart online, but I'm thinking of scrapping that and replacing it with the Mixture 79. I understand that people are trying to keep hushed about the M79, but it sounds like this one's just too good to keep secret.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

M79
Nothing like a good ghost to lift your spirits!:eyebrows:


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

That's it guys. I think you're getting the hang of it.


----------



## Blue_2 (Jan 25, 2011)

All Greg Pease tins need to be sent to me for disposal. I will generously send you some of the amazing M79 in trade!


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Blue_2 said:


> All Greg Pease tins need to be sent to me for disposal. I will generously send you some of the amazing M79 in trade!


I would have sent you a PM, but it looks as if your box is flooded with offers already. (The tragedy here is that I have no GLP to dispose of. A grand gesture on your part; an opportunity like that and I couldn't even take advantage of it; all for the best, I'd have felt guilty for weeks.)


----------



## Sarge (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm a fan!! Received my Briar Block & GL Pease Meridian and Robusto yesterday. I couldn't resist the Robusto. It came out of left field. I was going to just order Meridian and had Odyssey and Maltese Falcon on my Q/Radar w possibly Union Square despite the fact I'm not a VA fan.... before I ramble... WoW, absolutely incredible blend. Had a nice sweet and spice and was a phenomenal smoke. I might have to smoke another tonight. :tu


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Sarge said:


> I'm a fan!! Received my Briar Block & GL Pease Meridian and Robusto yesterday. I couldn't resist the Robusto. It came out of left field. I was going to just order Meridian and had Odyssey and Maltese Falcon on my Q/Radar w possibly Union Square despite the fact I'm not a VA fan.... before I ramble... WoW, absolutely incredible blend. Had a nice sweet and spice and was a phenomenal smoke. I might have to smoke another tonight. :tu


I'm glad you found something you really like! Smoke away brother!


----------



## BrewShooter (Mar 17, 2011)

I saw you mentioned the Robusto on another thread. I've got a tin of the JKP on the way and went back and forth on a cigar leaf blend between the Robusto or the Key Largo tin. I ended up going for the Key Largo.


----------



## Keyser Soze (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm definitely a fan and plan on trying more of them. 

Over the last few years have tried:

Key Largo 
(was good but not one I'd go out of my way for again)

Chelsea Morning
(same as above)

Laurel Heights 
(opened new it smelled like crushed up Marlboro reds, 2 years of aging and it smells like the base for C&D's Good Morning and is exceptionally tasty!) I sometimes toss in a little Westminter or Maltese Falcon and make my own GM. 

Westminster
(Fantastic and pretty strong but very, very good. I will smoke this straight or sometimes mix it with some Old Gowrie, Laurel Heights, even Christmas cheer for something different and mellower)

Maltese Falcon
(Fantastic)

I also have tins of Embarcadero and Fillmore sleeping and need to try a lot of the others still!


----------

